# A Few Questions



## DerekL (25 Aug 2012)

Nameerek
Age:21
Location:Edmonton
Education: GED

  Hello everyone, new to the forums, was hoping to get a few answers about joining the Canadian Forces. If I get accepted I was thinking either Infantry or a Weapons Technician Land after BMQ/SQ. Air Force came to mind but I'm not sure I have the educational requirements for some of the jobs I was browsing at.

1. How exciting is the CF? (Constantly bored with jobs in civ life,also know this depends on what occupational field in the CF)
2. Will I get fit during BMQ? (I just recently dropped 36lbs, 210 to 174 in the past couple months with intense cardio training.)
3. What kind of opportunities for travel are available?  
4. Is High Sc/Sec V equivalent to a GED or High School Diploma?

Any responses to these questions will be greatly appreciated.  

  Thanks,
    DerekL


----------



## MikeL (25 Aug 2012)

DerekL said:
			
		

> Air Force came to mind but I'm not sure I have the educational requirements for some of the jobs I was browsing at.



What trades are you looking at?  Also,  I believe the education requirements for the trades are listed on the forces.ca website.  



			
				DerekL said:
			
		

> Hello everyone, new to the forums, was hoping to get a few answers about joining the Canadian Forces. If I get accepted I was thinking either Infantry or a Weapons Technician Land after BMQ/SQ.



You pick your trade and are accepted into the CF as that trade before you leave for basic.  You don't pick your trade after basic.



			
				DerekL said:
			
		

> 1. How exciting is the CF? (Constantly bored with jobs in civ life,also know this depends on what occupational field in the CF)



Depends on the job and what you find exciting.  But like any job it will have it's ups and downs,  I've had moments of excitement and boredom in the CF.



			
				DerekL said:
			
		

> 2. Will I get fit during BMQ? (I just recently dropped 36lbs, 210 to 174 in the past couple months with intense cardio training.)



Be fit before you leave for BMQ,  if you fail to meet the PT requirements you will be put into a PT Platoon until you can pass the test(you have X amount of months to get fit) or you will be released from the CF.  As for will you get fit during BMQ;  that depends on what level of fitness you start the course at.



			
				DerekL said:
			
		

> 3. What kind of opportunities for travel are available?



I've been to 5 countries with the CF,  and gone to 7 provinces and NWT for postings, training, operations and decompression.

Some people will have been more places then me,  others less.  



			
				DerekL said:
			
		

> 4. Is High Sc/Sec V equivalent to a GED or High School Diploma?



?

Graduating High School would be the same as getting a diploma. GED is considered equal to a high school diploma.  You can join with a GED if that is what you are wondering.


----------



## DerekL (25 Aug 2012)

Thank you for the quick reply, greatly appreciated. I saw the educational requirements but do not fully understand them, like the difference between High Sc/Sec V and a Graduate? 

Air Force Jobs I was browsing at : Aircraft Structures Technician, Pilot(Requires degree at university or college? Also, I understand becoming a Pilot is extremely difficult both mentally and physically.), Air Weapons Systems Technician.

I will make sure to be in shape before even contacting a recruiting office, thanks for your answers. 


  DerekL


----------



## MikeL (25 Aug 2012)

DerekL said:
			
		

> I saw the educational requirements but do not fully understand them, like the difference between High Sc/Sec V and a Graduate?



Sec V is the Qc equiv to completing high school,  so High School/Sec V would be high school grads.  Graduate,  unsure without context.



			
				DerekL said:
			
		

> Pilot(Requires degree at university or college? Also, I understand becoming a Pilot is extremely difficult both mentally and physically.)



All officer trades require a University Degree, either getting it before you join(DEO).  Or you can apply for RMC or another entry method where the CF will pay for your education and you do Military courses in the summer.

Yes Pilot is not an easy trade to get into,  and once accepted in the trade there are many courses you will need to pass(not everyone makes it through the entire process)



			
				DerekL said:
			
		

> Aircraft Structures Technician, Air Weapons Systems Technician.



Do not take my response here as the 100% right answer,  call your local CFRC for the answer straight from the people in the know.  But I believe you would be able to apply and get accepted for those trades with a GED.  Provided you meet the CFAT, Medical, etc requirements for those trades.  I didn't see anything on the forces website regarding education requirements for those trades.


----------



## DerekL (25 Aug 2012)

Thank you for your time and answers. 

 DerekL


----------



## Spring_bok (25 Aug 2012)

While a GED is universally recognized as an equivalency, when side by side the High School Diploma will be the superior of the two. Just remember when you apply you will be in competition with other applicants based on several factors, one being level of education.


----------



## The_Falcon (25 Aug 2012)

1) You can't apply to be an Officer and NCM at the same time, it's one or the other
2) Springbok is correct, GED's are equivalent, but an actual HS Diploma is more favourable. 
3) No additional requirements that I know of for the NCM trades, however the tech trades require pretty high CFAT scores


----------



## MikeL (25 Aug 2012)

Hatchet Man said:
			
		

> 3) No additional requirements that I know of for the NCM trades, however the tech trades require pretty high CFAT scores



Some require more then the standard grade 10 minimum.

Med Tech for example


> QUALIFICATION REQUIREMENTS
> Applicants wanting to apply as Medical Technicians must have completed their secondary schooling (grade 12, Sec V or GED) and have an academic profile including grade 12 (Sec V) Biology, grade 12 Chemistry or Physics, and grade 11 (Sec IV) Math. Additionally, applicants must hold a valid provincial drivers licence.


----------



## The_Falcon (25 Aug 2012)

-Skeletor- said:
			
		

> Some require more then the standard grade 10 minimum.
> 
> Med Tech for example



I meant the NCM trades that he was interested in, trust me I know there other trades with additional requirements, it is my job to know


----------



## MikeL (26 Aug 2012)

Hatchet Man said:
			
		

> I meant the NCM trades that he was interested in, trust me I know there other trades with additional requirements, it is my job to know



Yea,  I just mistook what you said and thought you meant all NCM trades,  not just the two he listed.  My bad


----------

